# Pic of our 3 bottle calves-



## farmgirljen (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are our 3 trouble makers..Yesterday they were a week old. They are big healthy holstein calves from a local dairy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 26, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 26, 2010)

They are very cute!

Our 3 white faced hereford heifers are due in July/August.  It's our first time, so I've been reading up on the cow information.  I'm sure as the time nears I'll be posting questions!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Apr 26, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> They are adorable!


X2


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 27, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> They are adorable!


Yes x 3
Heifers ????????


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 27, 2010)

Nope- bull calves. Around here the dairys all hold onto their heifers- unless they are freemartins...That is the only time you will see a dairy heifer for sale...


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 27, 2010)

Are they for the freezer then (sorry for bringing this up) as these guys turn nasty


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 27, 2010)

They will be banded this weekend, and then will either end up in our freezer or someone elses.... But before that happens they will be hugged by our daycare children, enjoy life in the sunshine , go to school for famr day, and probably make the 4th of july parade...after that, they make good hamburger if nothing else.


----------



## HeatherM (Apr 28, 2010)

Aww very cute! Those bottle babies are fun, and the dairies will pretty much give them away--cheap hamburger!


----------

